# Trash



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Sometines if you don't use, they warp...Guess it's tine to make more..


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Sounds a bit OCD, but I finish the jigs and fixtures I make. Stain and varnish, shellac, danish oil, etc.. I know not in a production shop, but gave me practice with learning finishing. Like the band saw resaw fence I made from scrap oak plywood, and the lathe chassis in the background.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

And wood jigs swell in the summer and shrink in the winter. So sometimes you need to adjust them. Building them in the summer helps when you are building sleds because when the wood that engages the slot shrinks you can just add a bit of tape to one side to make up the slop.

I had a sled for about 15 years. Finally rebuilt it. Put a date on the new one in case I have to rebuild it again. I'll know how long it lasted. But I'll probably retire before that happens.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Mine sat on a shelf for almost 20 years untouched. Warped on the bottom. Rocked while on the table saw.


----------

